# H: Reaper bones mini's W: CSM



## guyver074 (Feb 14, 2008)

So I been out of the loop for a little while but have decided to get back into 40k, having traded all of my 40k stuff away all that remains is some reaper fantasy minis from the Bones 1 kickstarter i have maybe painted about 20 which i planned on keeping out of 240 minis and I am willing to trade in your favor if the deal is right. I can give you a link to the kickstarter to see what i had gotten if anyone would like to trade for some chaos marines stuff mainly I would like:

number inside () denotes how many i am looking for.
Csm forge/Maulerfiend
Helldrake( 2 )
Csm cultists(20)
Plague marines(10)
Nurgle Daemon Prince



I am willing to break this set up or trade as a whole.
here's what I have to offer of the minis that were in my vampire pledge level....
http://imgur.com/ZtxxEDK


----------

